# Welp fire away



## KYBobwhite (Feb 24, 2016)

As a Vol I am disgusted, ashamed and you could even throw in perplexed. There's no way to defend or explain the circus that's occurring throughout the state of Tennessee  I can't even begin to make sense of it. Sorry we're giving the SEC a blackeye. So having said that,  fire away if you choose.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 24, 2016)

Yep, just close it all down. Start with UT.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 24, 2016)

What happened?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> What happened?






I dunno ??


----------



## antiguoRojo3 (Feb 24, 2016)

Some Viles raped a girl, another football player took her to the hospital, he got beat up, threatened, and his coach called him a traitor. 

That's the short version.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Feb 24, 2016)

*What's perplexing is*



antiguoRojo3 said:


> Some Viles raped a girl, another football player took her to the hospital, he got beat up, threatened, and his coach called him a traitor.
> 
> That's the short version.



The player said that he was never beat up or threatened last year in his testimony. 

Butch has made a statement that these accusations pertaining to him are completely false. 

I'm so sick of this.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 25, 2016)

let it burn. welcome back red.


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 25, 2016)

Gonna be some show causes headed to rocky top.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 25, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> As a Vol I am disgusted, ashamed and you could even throw in perplexed. There's no way to defend or explain the circus that's occurring throughout the state of Tennessee  I can't even begin to make sense of it. Sorry we're giving the SEC a blackeye. So having said that,  fire away if you choose.



Fire Away??

Pfffttttt... Where have you been hiding? I've been saying for weeks that UT is a dirty, nasty, desperate football program. From the coaches to the players and all the way down to the fans. Anything for a "W"!! 

Daily Vols suck!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 25, 2016)

Good old Butch, he is learning from the Hillary playbook.

This one gonna leave a mark and could lead to Butch being booted.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 25, 2016)

> Tennessee coach Butch Jones told sophomore wide receiver Drae Bowles that Bowles "betrayed the team" after helping a woman who said she had been sexually assaulted by two football players, according to an amended complaint filed Wednesday in a Title IX lawsuit against the university.



Hmmm.. I think I have another apology coming from 4x4.. Butch IS a SCUMBAG!

http://espn.go.com/college-football...-betrayed-team-helping-alleged-assault-victim


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 25, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> The player said that he was never beat up or threatened last year in his testimony.
> 
> Butch has made a statement that these accusations pertaining to him are completely false.
> 
> I'm so sick of this.



What are you disgusted with? You just said Bowles in a sworn statement said Jones never even said those words..which is what he did. So all the talk about Jones and what he said is just a accusation nothing more itll pass. This reminds me of the fsu scandals. As far as Jones and the team he kicked off every player once he found out about them except Pearson who was not charged with anything anyway and he didn't in fact say those things to Bowles. Unless more comes out that are FACTS nothing to see here except a witch hunt. If the two football players go to trial and are convicted of rape then throw em under the jail but remember Jones didn't allow either of them to play a snap after this came up when they were players. Unlike fsu they were accused and removed from team not allowed to play. 

Yes its bad press and itll surely hurt the recruiting until its all settled in court or whatever but I doubt Jones loses his job unless Boyles was lying during a sworn statement and Jones really did say those things to him. If he did hes for sure gone and I would be disappointed but you sleep in the bed you make.


----------



## riprap (Feb 25, 2016)

When are guys going to learn to take the money and keep this "in house"?


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 25, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hmmm.. I think I have another apology coming from 4x4.. Butch IS a SCUMBAG!
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football...-betrayed-team-helping-alleged-assault-victim



yep.  4x4 you have a call at the orange courtesy phone


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 25, 2016)

rtr


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 25, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> yep.  4x4 you have a call at the orange courtesy phone



Won't happen! Even if Butch is fired!


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 25, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> As a Vol I am disgusted, ashamed and you could even throw in perplexed. There's no way to defend or explain the circus that's occurring throughout the state of Tennessee  I can't even begin to make sense of it. Sorry we're giving the SEC a blackeye. So having said that,  fire away if you choose.



u b tale n da truff. (dada is say n it ok,( for vols with reader).


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 25, 2016)

I think it is a legitimate issue nationwide. This is just the beginning.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 25, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> I think it is a legitimate issue nationwide. This is just the beginning.



maybe. but the fact it is happening in volsuxland is well.......quite a beautiful and majestic thing.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Feb 25, 2016)

*As always you're clueless*



Browning Slayer said:


> Hmmm.. I think I have another apology coming from 4x4.. Butch IS a SCUMBAG!
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football...-betrayed-team-helping-alleged-assault-victim



Have a big person look up words in that big book like "alleged" and "accusation".  Have them explain it to you in a way that you'll be able to understand. Perhaps using crayons or finger paint.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Feb 25, 2016)

*I'm disgusted with*



toyota4x4h said:


> What are you disgusted with? You just said Bowles in a sworn statement said Jones never even said those words..which is what he did. So all the talk about Jones and what he said is just a accusation nothing more itll pass. This reminds me of the fsu scandals. As far as Jones and the team he kicked off every player once he found out about them except Pearson who was not charged with anything anyway and he didn't in fact say those things to Bowles. Unless more comes out that are FACTS nothing to see here except a witch hunt. If the two football players go to trial and are convicted of rape then throw em under the jail but remember Jones didn't allow either of them to play a snap after this came up when they were players. Unlike fsu they were accused and removed from team not allowed to play.
> 
> Yes its bad press and itll surely hurt the recruiting until its all settled in court or whatever but I doubt Jones loses his job unless Boyles was lying during a sworn statement and Jones really did say those things to him. If he did hes for sure gone and I would be disappointed but you sleep in the bed you make.



My Alma Mater being portrayed in this manner nationally.  I'm disgusted that some of our past players have been routinely charged with sexual assault and other crimes . I'm disgusted that Peyton's remarkable career is now tainted because some filthy lawyer's in Nashville used him as a publicity stunt for their forthcoming Title IX suit. I'm disgusted that everyday brings new allegations. I'm sick of being kicked in the marbles every year. I'm sick of rogue power hungry AD's. Will this pass? Sure but the damage has been done no matter how it turns out.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 25, 2016)

I think we have turned 18 year old football players into Idols and put them on Pedestals where they feel they have the right to do anything they please. I am guilty too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 26, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> What are you disgusted with?





KYBobwhite said:


> My Alma Mater being portrayed in this manner nationally.  I'm disgusted that I'm actually a Vol!!




I can't blame you KY.. I feel pretty sorry for you Vols.. Always getting kicked in the marbles like you said.. Being down every year... I feel a little compassion for the Vols.. Problem is, that compassion is over run with laughter at the joke UT has become! It's a great day to be a Dawg and watch another melt down happen in Knoxville. I've been saying it for years! Knoxville is the septic tank of the south!


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 26, 2016)

so sad that young ladies have to attend school in fear of being assaulted by athletes. It is unfortunate that the volsux  and semenoles are allowed to compete when these institution wide scandals are occuring.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> As a Vol I am disgusted, ashamed and you could even throw in perplexed. There's no way to defend or explain the circus that's occurring throughout the state of Tennessee  I can't even begin to make sense of it. Sorry we're giving the SEC a blackeye. So having said that,  fire away if you choose.


Don't be so hard on yourself lil' feller. I always considered that team from that racist backwoods pit they call Knoxville to be an ACC team in disguise anyway. Maybe one day the ACC will let y'all in and you can find your happy place.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 26, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> I think it is a legitimate issue nationwide. This is just the beginning.



Nationwide ... man, I didn't realize Butch got around so much!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 26, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> My Alma Mater being portrayed in this manner nationally.  I'm disgusted that some of our past players have been routinely charged with sexual assault and other crimes . I'm disgusted that Peyton's remarkable career is now tainted because some filthy lawyer's in Nashville used him as a publicity stunt for their forthcoming Title IX suit. I'm disgusted that everyday brings new allegations. I'm sick of being kicked in the marbles every year. I'm sick of rogue power hungry AD's. Will this pass? Sure but the damage has been done no matter how it turns out.



I get all that. Like an article I read last night says many more schools will soon be seeing this title IX lawsuit themselves. Its easy money for those who claim to be mistreated. Fsu and Baylor just settled on theirs. I think 10rc will settle this out of court and that it wont make it there..first court appearance is set for june so still a long ways off. Do I think the girls were actually assaulted I dunno and if it goes to trial and the two guys are convicted then they'll sit in jail for years as they should. Should the schools name and programs be dragged thru the mud on ACCUSATIONS no. But that's 2016 for you. 

The only thing im seeing that will taint Jones is the accusation he told Boyles what he did. As soon as he found out about the other two they were kicked immediately so theres nothing there. Bad thing about accusations is they stick with you even if you are cleared in court or whatever. Public opinion will always be now that Jones is a scum bag when in fact at the start of this last year Boyles said jones handled it properly and has since changed his story. I read several past vol player tweets yesterday saying in no way did Jones threaten anyone in no way did Maggitt hit him or any other player and the fact was he was mad at Jones (being a dooley recruit) for putting him on the scout team and no actual playing time. Several players tweeted that out last night. 

I am ticked this is happening to 10rc and itll pass soon. Like I said IF Jones actually said that then he should step down as any coach should do. For any fans of other schools besides FSU and Baylor hold in your jeers and laughs bec soon enough this Title IX will hit your doorsteps. Which is ridiculous if you ask me.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 26, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I get all that. Like an article I read last night says many more schools will soon be seeing this title IX lawsuit themselves. Its easy money for those who claim to be mistreated. Fsu and Baylor just settled on theirs. I think 10rc will settle this out of court and that it wont make it there..first court appearance is set for june so still a long ways off. Do I think the girls were actually assaulted I dunno and if it goes to trial and the two guys are convicted then they'll sit in jail for years as they should. Should the schools name and programs be dragged thru the mud on ACCUSATIONS no. But that's 2016 for you.
> 
> The only thing im seeing that will taint Jones is the accusation he told Boyles what he did. As soon as he found out about the other two they were kicked immediately so theres nothing there. Bad thing about accusations is they stick with you even if you are cleared in court or whatever. Public opinion will always be now that Jones is a scum bag when in fact at the start of this last year Boyles said jones handled it properly and has since changed his story. I read several past vol player tweets yesterday saying in no way did Jones threaten anyone in no way did Maggitt hit him or any other player and the fact was he was mad at Jones (being a dooley recruit) for putting him on the scout team and no actual playing time. Several players tweeted that out last night.
> 
> I am ticked this is happening to 10rc and itll pass soon. Like I said IF Jones actually said that then he should step down as any coach should do. For any fans of other schools besides FSU and Baylor hold in your jeers and laughs bec soon enough this Title IX will hit your doorsteps. Which is ridiculous if you ask me.



title 9 issues wont occur at schools who run a clean program.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 26, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> I think it is a legitimate issue nationwide. This is just the beginning.



Yes I think within the next 5 years just about every major school will be paying up on this title IX junk. All you have to do is say your being mistreated and the school didn't do this or that and threaten a lawsuit and either the school pays you or takes it to trial. 10RC had the chance to settle this from what I read but the Knoxville police and the school independent of the athletics program investigated didn't find they handled anything wrong so the school decided to stick up for itself. Whether that works out good for them who knows.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 26, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> title 9 issues wont occur at schools who run a clean program.



Sure they will man just sit n watch. Bama uga lsu every big name is in the crosshairs. Its a he said she said thing and EASY money. Sad but true.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 26, 2016)

You guys seem like a smart bunch and Im surprised yall don't see the Title IX stuff for what it is. But I get it yall like to laugh at 10rc so its expected I guess. Do we get open season on you guys when this hits yalls doorstep? lol


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 26, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> You guys seem like a smart bunch and Im surprised yall don't see the Title IX stuff for what it is. But I get it yall like to laugh at 10rc so its expected I guess. Do we get open season on you guys when this hits yalls doorstep? lol



if there is no cover up there is no money in it; and no case.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 26, 2016)

Brick by brick


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 26, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> if there is no cover up there is no money in it; and no case.



Exactly why 10rc didn't pay out when this all came out and decided to take it to trial. So they are cleared like they should be and not bullied into paying a bunch of woman money for stuff that isn't happening.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 26, 2016)

just seems that UT has not handled this matter correctly. I think bringing out all the coaches for a press conference makes the program look a bit shady and guilty.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 26, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> just seems that UT has not handled this matter correctly. I think bringing out all the coaches for a press conference makes the program look a bit shady and guilty.



Butch Jones IS a shady person! Doesn't take a therapist to see that one. The man is under a TON of pressure to win football games instead of choking like he does. He will do ANYTHING for a win! Definition of "scumbag"!

There wouldn't be so much pressure but UT has been down for over a decade. Heck, from all the bad decisions the Athletic Department has made, I'm surprised this info is just NOW coming out..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 26, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> just seems that UT has not handled this matter correctly. I think bringing out all the coaches for a press conference makes the program look a bit shady and guilty.



From what I read some before all this came about and within the last month a bunch of boosters and alumni were saying the rest of the athletic dept were trying to push the womans bball coach out of her job bec shes letting the team slip. So in order to show the school boosters solitude they decided to have the joint school wide coach presser. To me that was weird but I get them trying to show those who pay them that they are unified in whatever is brought against the school. Jimmy Cheek the chancellor and Dave Hart the AD were in a meeting at the same time that's why they were not there. If they would all have been silent ppl would have been saying they have things to hide that's why they are not talking. Cant win with these things guys hope it don't hit yalls schools and even as bad as I hate uga wouldn't wish it on them. Kills the recruiting and puts a stain on the school name.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 26, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> From what I read some before all this came about and within the last month a bunch of boosters and alumni were saying the rest of the athletic dept were trying to push the womans bball coach out of her job bec shes letting the team slip. So in order to show the school boosters solitude they decided to have the joint school wide coach presser. To me that was weird but I get them trying to show those who pay them that they are unified in whatever is brought against the school. Jimmy Cheek the chancellor and Dave Hart the AD were in a meeting at the same time that's why they were not there. If they would all have been silent ppl would have been saying they have things to hide that's why they are not talking. Cant win with these things guys hope it don't hit yalls schools and even as bad as I hate uga wouldn't wish it on them. Kills the recruiting and puts a stain on the school name.



It should put a stain on the school name.. Do you think this is all a "he" said "she" said incident and nothing happened to these victims?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 26, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> It should put a stain on the school name.. Do you think this is all a "he" said "she" said incident and nothing happened to these victims?



Yep... All 8 filing in federal court.. Nope, nothing to see here..

Dave Hart and Butch should be fired if they find them lying.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> *You guys *seem like a smart bunch and Im surprised yall don't see the Title IX stuff for what it is. But I get it yall like to laugh at 10rc so its expected I guess. Do we get open season on you guys when this hits yalls doorstep? lol



You guys? 

There are Yankee Northerners that are 10 UH C fans???


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 26, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> From what I read some before all this came about and within the last month a bunch of boosters and alumni were saying the rest of the athletic dept were trying to push the womans bball coach out of her job bec shes letting the team slip. So in order to show the school boosters solitude they decided to have the joint school wide coach presser. To me that was weird but I get them trying to show those who pay them that they are unified in whatever is brought against the school. Jimmy Cheek the chancellor and Dave Hart the AD were in a meeting at the same time that's why they were not there. If they would all have been silent ppl would have been saying they have things to hide that's why they are not talking. Cant win with these things guys hope it don't hit yalls schools and even as bad as I hate uga wouldn't wish it on them. Kills the recruiting and puts a stain on the school name.



I bet you think Bill Cosby is innocent too..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 26, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I bet you think Bill Cosby is innocent too..



Has he been convicted in a court? I don't keep up with much tv. If he has then yes hes guilty if he hasn't then no hes not and is innocent until proven so. That's the thing that's getting me ticked about this 10rc thing..ALL of these things are allegations and nothing has been proven but every espn article or local news article is writing it as it is fact.  

Slayer like I said earlier the school had a chance to settle out of court but chose not to bec they feel (they internally and the local pd investigated) they did nothing wrong and don't want to pay up for something that isn't going on or happened. That is why its going to trial. 

Also I agree with you if either Hart or Jones lied then yes of course they should fired. Neither of them are my dad so I wouldn't have any ill feelings if they lost their job lol.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 26, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I bet you think Bill Cosby is innocent too..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 26, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Has he been convicted in a court? I don't keep up with much tv. If he has then yes hes guilty if he hasn't then no hes not and is innocent until proven so.







Matthew6 said:


>




He's young 6.. There may be SOME hope for him.. I doubt it..


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 26, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> He's young 6.. There may be SOME hope for him.. I doubt it..



hopefully he will do the right thing and become a carolina fan; i hear they are accepting new onesl


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 26, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> hopefully he will do the right thing and become a carolina fan; i hear they are accepting new onesl



Tarheels or Panthers?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 26, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Tarheels or Panthers?



I think he was talking about the Gamecocks. You know, one of the teams in the East that owns Butch Jones..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 26, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think he was talking about the Gamecocks. You know, one of the teams in the East that owns Butch Jones..




Ohhh. Weird that Jones has beat them all 3 years


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 26, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Ohhh. Weird that Jones has beat them all 3 years



Oh, that's right!! USC is the ONLY team Butch has a winning record against.. Unless you count Vandy..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 26, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh, that's right!! USC is the ONLY team Butch has a winning record against.. Unless you count Vandy..



Gotta start somewhere! What teams does your new hc have a winning record against? You better hope he pans out or you will be put on blast on here heck you may even in real life check yourself into rehab or Moccasin bend facility if he don't.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 26, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Gotta start somewhere! What teams does your new hc have a winning record against? You better hope he pans out or you will be put on blast on here heck you may even in real life check yourself into rehab or Moccasin bend facility if he don't.



No winning record yet, but he also isn't being investigated..

I think you boys are jealous of Kirby! Already? 

I'll take our chances with Kirby! I think we'll be just fine. I'm going out on a limb but I'll say in 3 years Kirby will have a better record than Butch at 21-17..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 26, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> No winning record yet, but he also isn't being investigated..
> 
> I think you boys are jealous of Kirby! Already?
> 
> I'll take our chances with Kirby! I think we'll be just fine. I'm going out on a limb but I'll say in 3 years Kirby will have a better record than Butch at 21-17..



Honestly Id hope he has a better record. Me and you could coach them with that easy schedule and win 6 games a year guaranteed. That would put us at 18 wins in 3 years add in a few upsets for us and wed get there. 
The cupboard isn't quit as empty for Smart as it was for Jones but youll troll that response so whatever.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 26, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Honestly Id hope he has a better record. Me and you could coach them with that easy schedule and win 6 games a year guaranteed. That would put us at 18 wins in 3 years add in a few upsets for us and wed get there.
> The cupboard isn't quit as empty for Smart as it was for Jones but youll troll that response so whatever.



I was almost going to express my condolences to the Volnation but after this surly reply,

DAILY VOLSUX!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 26, 2016)

elfiii said:


> DAILY VOLSUX!



That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 26, 2016)

elfiii said:


> I was almost going to express my condolences to the Volnation but after this surly reply,
> 
> DAILY VOLSUX!



You just mad cause its true. Year in and out theres at minimum 6 games with the hs talent uga gets that are guaranteed wins. Any of us here could go 6-6 reg season. This has been discussed before in other threads.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 26, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> You just mad cause its true. Year in and out theres at minimum 6 games with the hs talent uga gets that are guaranteed wins. Any of us here could go 6-6 reg season. This has been discussed before in other threads.



So what has been the Vols excuse for being left out of bowl games over the last decade??


----------



## elfiii (Feb 26, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> You just mad cause its true. Year in and out theres at minimum 6 games with the hs talent uga gets that are guaranteed wins. Any of us here could go 6-6 reg season. This has been discussed before in other threads.



No football players at UGA are raping anybody yota.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 26, 2016)

elfiii said:


> No football players at UGA are raping anybody yota.



You don't even know if 10rc players are raping women either. Coming from you who seems to be the smartest guy on this board and the political board it's odd to see you trolling of all ppl.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 26, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> You don't even know if 10rc players are raping women either. Coming from you who seems to be the smartest guy on this board and the political board it's odd to see you trolling of all ppl.



Trolling is my specialty. I am very good at it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 26, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Trolling is my specialty. I am very good at it.



Especially when the offenders keep loading the gun!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 26, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> You don't even know if 10rc players are raping women either. Coming from you who seems to be the smartest guy on this board and the political board it's odd to see you trolling of all ppl.



I'll give you a saying I was told a long time ago..



> Where there is Smoke, there is Fire..



You do realize there are more than 5 people making accusations? Folks that filed complaints in the past and UT tried to pay off but now UT is getting drug through the ringer..

Good days!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'll give you a saying I was told a long time ago..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My my some people sure are touchy. I remember not too long ago, well not to long when you consider how stinkin old I am, we Bama fans had to suffer through several miserable years, like a decade or something (so it seemed) of mess that all started with a mamby pamby candy reared snivelin little mama's boy of a whiney 10UHC player makin accusations. 

If you live long enough, you get to see what goes around, come around. And it usually happens in epic fashion. I've seen it happen several times, but this has to be one of the sweetest to see that bunch of pumpkin colored winder lickin mouth breathin SEC wanna be's have this kind of trouble brewin in that cess pool of a town up there in the drainage ditch of that state. 

I'll just leave those folks with a little pic to let em know how much I'm enjoying this.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 26, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My my some people sure are touchy. I remember not too long ago, well not to long when you consider how stinkin old I am, we Bama fans had to suffer through several miserable years, like a decade or something (so it seemed) of mess that all started with a mamby pamby candy reared snivelin little mama's boy of a whiney 10UHC player makin accusations.
> 
> If you live long enough, you get to see what goes around, come around. And it usually happens in epic fashion. I've seen it happen several times, but this has to be one of the sweetest to see that bunch of pumpkin colored winder lickin mouth breathin SEC wanna be's have this kind of trouble brewin in that cess pool of a town up there in the drainage ditch of that state.
> 
> I'll just leave those folks with a little pic to let em know how much I'm enjoying this.



wow.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Feb 27, 2016)

*Sorry brother*



Miguel Cervantes said:


> My my some people sure are touchy. I remember not too long ago, well not to long when you consider how stinkin old I am, we Bama fans had to suffer through several miserable years, like a decade or something (so it seemed) of mess that all started with a mamby pamby candy reared snivelin little mama's boy of a whiney 10UHC player makin accusations.
> If you live long enough, you get to see what goes around, come around. And it usually happens in epic fashion. I've seen it happen several times, but this has to be one of the sweetest to see that bunch of pumpkin colored winder lickin mouth breathin SEC wanna be's have this kind of trouble brewin in that cess pool of a town up there in the drainage ditch of that state.
> 
> I'll just leave those folks with a little pic to let em know how much I'm enjoying this.



The second is this; 'Love your neighbor as yourself.' There is no commandment greater than these." Mark 12:31

You must really not love yourself cuz us Vols are not feelin the love.... neighbor. 

Sorry, had to do it.  It's easy to lose your cool on this board.  I definitely don't think of that verse when I'm blowing my top. Gotta get my priorities straight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> The second is this; 'Love your neighbor as yourself.' There is no commandment greater than these." Mark 12:31
> 
> You must really not love yourself cuz us Vols are not feelin the love.... neighbor.
> 
> Sorry, had to do it.  It's easy to lose your cool on this board.  I definitely don't think of that verse when I'm blowing my top. Gotta get my priorities straight.



I never lost my cool, nor did I use the word "hate".

I did begin my statement by pointing out how sensitive you girly boys are though. 

Is your lip still sore?


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 27, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Trolling is my specialty. I am very good at it.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Feb 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I never lost my cool, nor did I use the word "hate".
> 
> I did begin my statement by pointing out how sensitive you girly boys are though.
> 
> Is your lip still sore?



"but this has to be one of the sweetest to see that bunch of pumpkin colored winder lickin mouth breathin SEC wanna be's have this kind of trouble brewin in that cess pool of a town up there in the drainage ditch of that state."

I see where you're coming from. All of these accusations are "sweet" to you. Gotcha!  I want the Vols to win. I want UT to be cleared of this. I want peace and tranquility in Knoxville but I won't justify,  accept or ignore wrong doings in our program. I have always said,  if our team or coach is guilty of something,  they need to pay the price. You see Bama paid a price before their crime; $150,000 to be exact.  Who knows what the exact costs was after their crime due to their NCAA violations.  Sorry you're upset that y'all got caught.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 27, 2016)

watching the vols wallow in their own excretions for the past decade has been truly comical. Hopefully more is to come.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 27, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> As a Vol I am disgusted, ashamed and you could even throw in perplexed. There's no way to defend or explain the circus that's occurring throughout the state of Tennessee  I can't even begin to make sense of it. Sorry we're giving the SEC a blackeye. So having said that,  fire away if you choose.



Please,  don't feed the trolls


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> watching the vols wallow in their own excretions for the past decade has been truly comical. Hopefully more is to come.



Who picks Urnge for a team color anyway?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My my some people sure are touchy. I remember not too long ago, well not to long when you consider how stinkin old I am, we Bama fans had to suffer through several miserable years, like a decade or something (so it seemed) of mess that all started with a mamby pamby candy reared snivelin little mama's boy of a whiney 10UHC player makin accusations.
> 
> If you live long enough, you get to see what goes around, come around. And it usually happens in epic fashion. I've seen it happen several times, but this has to be one of the sweetest to see that bunch of pumpkin colored winder lickin mouth breathin SEC wanna be's have this kind of trouble brewin in that cess pool of a town up there in the drainage ditch of that state.
> 
> I'll just leave those folks with a little pic to let em know how much I'm enjoying this.



16 CLAIMED not EARNED. HUUUUUGE difference. By that account UT could CLAIM 17. And many other schools could CLAIM more.  So gloating about that is like bragging about being a millionaire because you got an e mail from a foreigner saying you inherited money from a rich relative who never existed. Only yall think others are jealous, but the rest of the nation knows better. 

Yes, Bama is the team of the decade,  but those CLAIMED 16 are still a joke


----------



## Scott G (Feb 29, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Trolling is my specialty. I am very good at it.



Elfii is an OG troll. The problem with Elfii trolling is its high class and highly intellectual trolling. Not everyone sees it..........and Yota just tolt on himself.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 29, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yes, Bama is the team of the decade,  but those CLAIMED 16 are still a joke



Ol' Red? That you man?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 29, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> So what has been the Vols excuse for being left out of bowl games over the last decade??



Tennessee has had the one of the toughest schedules for a LOOOOOONG time.  Past few years even some of the experts have ranked ours #1 toughest schedule. 


YEARLY-
We play Bama EVERY YEAR along with a talented GA and Fla. and SC, no,  the east ain't the west,  but when you've gone through what we've gone through with WHO we've had.  It's a very hard time.  

Rotating West
Throw in OM last year,  MS the year before,  Arkansas this year LSU 4 years ago

Out of Conference
Oklahoma past 2 years, before that Oregon x2, before that UCLA x2, Cal etc. We've always played tough opponents, even the weaker teams, that are supposed to be cupcakes are usually their conference champions, runner ups or Champions in their divisions. 

Then look at the stretch of back to back to back to back games in a row. Our schedule starts strong early and don't ease up until November

Throw in 4 coaches,  player attrition and you'll have what you've witnessed the past 10 years.

Now with the success comes all the SA allegations. But UT will prevail and this will be the year no one can deny us. I've said the last 2 years, 2016 will be the year.  We almost done it last year. We WILL be in Atl this year and possibly the playoffs


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 1, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I've said the last 2 years, 2016 will be the year.  We almost done it last year. We WILL be in Atl this year and possibly the playoffs


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2016)

fish hawk said:


>


You have to admire his delusional optimism.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 1, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Tennessee has had the one of the toughest schedules for a LOOOOOONG time.  Past few years even some of the experts have ranked ours #1 toughest schedule.
> 
> 
> YEARLY-
> ...



You had me up unto I got to the Red part..

I'm not sure what you are gauging as "success".. Is that games you could have won? Almost won? Should have won? C'mon man.. Throw me a bone.. "We will" be in Atlanta this year? Pretty bold statement when you have yet to beat Bama or Florida in how many years straight? The Vols have only won 1 out of 6 to the Dawgs..

Call me wrong, but I'm going off of your record the last, I don't know, say 10 years.. What in the world would make you think that UT will be in the playoffs this year?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You had me up unto I got to the Red part..
> 
> I'm not sure what you are gauging as "success".. Is that games you could have won? Almost won? Should have won? C'mon man.. Throw me a bone.. "We will" be in Atlanta this year? Pretty bold statement when you have yet to beat Bama or Florida in how many years straight? The Vols have only won 1 out of 6 to the Dawgs..
> 
> Call me wrong, but I'm going off of your record the last, I don't know, say 10 years.. What in the world would make you think that UT will be in the playoffs this year?



Easy now. According to BulkNasty80Free only NCAA NC's count. That means anything prior to 1999 was just an opinion.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 1, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Easy now. According to BulkNasty80Free only NCAA NC's count. That means anything prior to 1999 was just an opinion.



The Vols & there delusional fans have lots of opinions.. Problem is, those opinions are only right if you ask another Vol. Give that same opinion to anyone else with a pulse and a brain and you'll get a lot of laughter! Their best line is "We're Back".. No No:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Their best line is "We're Back".. No No:



Isn't that what the little girl in Poltergeist said?


----------



## skeeter24 (Mar 1, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> He will do ANYTHING for a win! Definition of "scumbag"!



Thanks for clearing that up.  I have always said that Saban is a scumbag for allowing DJ Hall to play in the second half against UL Monroe after he had announced he was suspended for the game.  Thanks for confirming that.......you guys can get back to bashing UT now


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 1, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Easy now. According to BulkNasty80Free only NCAA NC's count. That means anything prior to 1999 was just an opinion.



so then the vols and dogs dont have a title.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 1, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> so then the vols and dogs dont have a title.




But if you agree with his logic on that, than you would have to agree that the "Vols" are back..


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 1, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> But if you agree with his logic on that, than you would have to agree that the "Vols" are back..



the vols are back to sucking.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> the vols are back to sucking.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 1, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> the vols are back to sucking.



In order for them to be back to sucking there had to be a time period between their first suck and their current "back to sucking" when they didn't suck. Please identify that time period for the class. Cite authoritative sources if you please.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2016)

elfiii said:


> In order for them to be back to sucking there had to be a time period between their first suck and their current "back to sucking" when they didn't suck. Please identify that time period for the class. Cite authoritative sources if you please.



Dang Six. I think Oh Be One just backed you into a corner.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 1, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang Six. I think Oh Be One just backed you into a corner.



yep. That little prescient thug didn't step back out of the PF long enough to read the post by slayer. Then he would understand.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 1, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> yep. That little prescient thug didn't step back out of the PF long enough to read the post by slayer. Then he would understand.



Oh I read it and understood it clearly. You said they were back to sucking but you didn't clarify what you meant. I assumed you were suggesting there was a period when they didn't suck between periods of sucking. It is possible there never was such a time period and rather the interregnum prior to "back to sucking" was sucking less or in the alternative sucking more with the current status being that of just "regular suck". Since sucking covers the gamut of not sucking at all to maximum suck it is important for one to clearly define the terms and time periods to which they apply.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 1, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Oh I read it and understood it clearly. You said they were back to sucking but you didn't clarify what you meant. I assumed you were suggesting there was a period when they didn't suck between periods of sucking. It is possible there never was such a time period and rather the interregnum prior to "back to sucking" was sucking less or in the alternative sucking more with the current status being that of just "regular suck". Since sucking covers the gamut of not sucking at all to maximum suck it is important for one to clearly define the terms and time periods to which they apply.



fine thug. they still sucked.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 1, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> fine thug. they still sucked.



Less, more, or just regular?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2016)

And to think one of my infractions is over a Roy D. Mercer audio.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 21, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Fire Away??
> 
> Pfffttttt... Where have you been hiding? I've been saying for weeks that UT is a dirty, nasty, desperate football program. From the coaches to the players and all the way down to the fans. Anything for a "W"!!
> 
> Daily Vols suck!



This!!!^^^^^^


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 21, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> This!!!^^^^^^



Every team is! Y'all gave Luda a box of condoms for goodness sakes! Talk about low down and dirty.


----------



## Horns (Apr 21, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Every team is! Y'all gave Luda a box of condoms for goodness sakes! Talk about low down and dirty.



Standard contract


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 21, 2016)

Horns said:


> Standard contract



I guess you could look at getting those in a good way


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

The Knoxville police pobably have a better contract with UT athletic department than Ludacris got.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Apr 22, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> The Knoxville police pobably have a better contract with UT athletic department than Ludacris got.



Psh. UT is far from bullet proof and the number of arrests show it.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 22, 2016)

I don't recall a fan base claiming we were above everyone else in the sec either. Uga fans did now its completely flipped down there and so have the fans morality it seems.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 22, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And to think one of my infractions is over a Roy D. Mercer audio.



Just how big a boy are you?


----------

